# Who's your favorite author?



## I liek Squirtles (May 17, 2011)

Self-explanatory. Mine is Rick Riordan (Percy Jackson, 39 Clues).


----------



## opaltiger (May 17, 2011)

In no particular order:

Ursula K. Le Guin
George R. R. Martin
Haruki Murakami
Neil Gaiman


----------



## Tailsy (May 17, 2011)

_What kind of question is this?_

Must admit I'm mostly into YA novels because I'm a grown-up child. So I like Jaclyn Moriarty, Jacqueline Wilson, Louise Rennison, Meg Cabot sometimes (even though she does tend to essentially write the same book over and over...), Paula Danziger... I could go on...

But if you mean 'proper' books then I have no idea. BEST ENGLISH STUDENT IN THE UNIVERSE


----------



## Zero Moment (May 17, 2011)

In no order:

P. C. Cast
Rick Riordan
Garth Nix
D. J. MacHale
Kaza Kingsley
James Patterson
Troy CLE
Angie Sage


And there's probably more, but those are the ones of the books I own.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 17, 2011)

Terry Pratchett, Paul Stewart, Garth Nix, Malorie Blackman and Lemony Snicket.


----------



## Dannichu (May 17, 2011)

Fiction: Roald Dahl, Douglas Coupland, Margaret Atwood, Virginia Woolf, Arthur Conan Doyle, Sarah Waters, Enid Blyton
Non-fiction: Bill Bryson, David Sedaris, Dervla Murphy


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 18, 2011)

In some semblance of order:

Garth Nix. I love and admire the believability of his fantasy worlds (these comments pertain mostly to his _Abhorsen_ series but also apply to his other works). I particularly like how unpredictable magic is; it isn't used as a blanket solution to any of the characters' problems, which is fresh and enjoyable.

Scott Westerfeld. I enjoy his characters and their conflicts, as well as the fantasy worlds.

I had other favorites, but I haven't read anything by them in a long time, so I can't say for sure if they're still my favorites.

As a personal rule, I don't count an author as one of my favorites until I've read more than one of their books, preferably books not in the same series. If I haven't read more than one book by that author, I can't really know for sure if it's the author I like, or just the book.


----------



## Mendatt (May 18, 2011)

Terry Pratchett, for he is sarcastic and awesome and stuff.


----------



## PK (May 18, 2011)

Oh wow. This is a question where I can't possibly pick a single answer.

In no particular order...

Garth Nix. I especially love the old kingdom trilogy and the keys to the kingdom.

JK Rowling. Do I even need to say it?

Douglas Adams. Ditto.

D.J. MacHale. The pendragon books get far too little attention for how good they are.

Edgar Allen Poe. A classic.

uhhhh I'm definitely forgetting some people but. There's that.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 18, 2011)

My top three?

Evelyn Waugh writes some amazingly funny books but also some rather... un-PC works. However, I still rate him very highly.

Philip K. Dick does weird stuff but I've probably read more books by him than by any other author. He's just so imaginative and _fascinating_.

Ursula K. Le Guin is also one of my favourite authors. She unashamedly takes science fiction and fantasy, genres with a (not entirely un-justified) reputation for shallowness and chauvinism, and uses them to explore issues of gender and politics beyond simple tokenism.


----------



## Elliekat (May 19, 2011)

My top three:

Terry Pratchett
John Green
Maureen Johnson


----------



## DarkAura (May 19, 2011)

Rick Riodan, K.A. Applegate, R.L. Stein.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 19, 2011)

according to my most frequently-read books, neal stephenson, tamora pierce, terry pratchett, orson scott card, diana wynne jones?

I do like le guin, rice, wrede, rusczyk occasionally, yolen; eh, this list is too long.


----------



## Adriane (May 20, 2011)

Roald Dahl. I want to read more LeGuin.


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 20, 2011)

Dan Brown, Sam Barone, J.K. Rowling, Roald Dahl, and John Knowles.


----------



## Lili (May 20, 2011)

Douglas Adams, Charlotte Bronte, George Orwell... too many to name 0.o


----------



## Mustardear (May 20, 2011)

I think Robert Asprin is my favourite, I especially loved how he apologised at the start of his books. Terry Pratchett is brilliant. I also read a couple of books by Lawrence Watt-Evans which I thought were quite good. Sheri S. Tepper's "True Game" series was fun. I still have a lot of books I need to read, though.


----------

